# sunset



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sunset from my office window a few minutes ago






​​




​


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope your office is at home Mike, its quitting time, lol

Nice sunset for sure !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice..... Is that snow falling in the distance ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I hope your office is at home Mike, its quitting time, lol
> 
> Nice sunset for sure !!


not at home, I work a 3 to 11 shift


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice..... Is that snow falling in the distance ?


no snow, just moisture in the air causing the sun rays


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic., looks like a storm brewing on the horizon.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nope hassell just clouds..........

Ruger, you get much snow from this last system that came through?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pictures. It looks cold there...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

mid 60' today and high 30's tonight so still quite pleasant.................


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's cold to me ????. It's 60° here @ 9:14pm.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

By the way, I volunteered your knowledge of fleshing to Jimmy and his skunk...see: picked up a skunk thread.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I seen that, I'd been making suggestions to him and he been very gracious. I wish I still had more of my thing from back then, I'd make some videos of how we handled (put up) fur.The fur buyer I worked for back then had a room for scrapping with 5 fleshing beams. Normally there was three of us scrapping, we'd scrap, on average 300 raccoon, 40 coyotes, 15, fox a day plus what ever else came in the door that day (skunks, possums,badgers). Most of us ran our trap lines early in the mornings finishing around noon and start scrapping finishing around 11:00 pm. There was a couple high school kids scrapped rat and three of the owner's families wives did all the stretching and turning.

A little further into the season this year we should start a topic on handling fur.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike if ya ever get bored come down here and flesh my fur! I don't mind doing it but I haven't done as many as you have. I'm sure I'd learn something.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe we should all just send Mike our pelts green, I am sure he wouldnt mind, lol

Good idea Mike on starting a thread on fur handling, someone get it started, I plan on having some quick, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mike, that would be a good thread. I know after a long absence from trapping and putting up fur, you forget some things. Books and dvds are great but they don't go into enough detail or show exactly how to do the fine details ie: making the eye cuts or removing the ear cartilage, etc... I know they don't use the head's but when you butcher up the eye cuts it just looks bad, and sometimes gives the fur buyer a reason to nitpick your pelts and fur handling skills. I also have an idea on where to start the thread, but I believe it should only be accessible to members only! I'll go into more detail about how I think it should work, don't worry I won't do a poll... I can't do one from my smartphone anyway.. lol. I've had my computer privileges taken away. Look for " members only thread".


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am sitting here waiting and searching, hurry up, lmao


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I am sitting here waiting and searching, hurry up, lmao


Ed, I have to think first.. lol.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmm, are you sitting on that little stool in the corner, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Hmmmmm, are you sitting on that little stool in the corner, lol


 only when I am in the desert under a tree...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys, let's make sure we plan this out and not go off half cocked. For the most part I'm a self employed business man and have also held three different corporate management positions. I have a firm belief in the 6 'Ps" of business:

"Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance"​​
Without a plan there can be no success. It's no different when calling predators, if you don't plan your stands and just stumble into an area blindly, chances of successfully killing a predator are near zero.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I use the seven p's when I am not in a hurry.

"Prior Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance".


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Az the 7 "Ps" are used in marketing:

Product, Price, Place, Promotion, People, Process, Physical evidence

I have seen your version as:

"Proper Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance."


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess I can be a little too literal at times.................


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL, I need to remember to use it at times...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

now if we could just get the *%^*^$#%^ Federal Government to do the same...................


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

well you 2 wouldnt like my p's, lmao

so get your p's together and get something started !!!!!!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Great sunsets must happen on the same day. Just a few minutes after I read your post I recieved this from a friend that lives on spirit lake.

remember... coyotes can't fly

Larry








To view just turn your PC on its side....sorry!!


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Great sunsets must happen on the same day. Just a few minutes after I read your post I recieved this from a friend that lives on spirit lake.
> 
> remember... coyotes can't fly
> 
> ...


Still very nice, are you guys taking these with iPhones?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine was taken with a cell phone.


----------

